# Finnex 24/7 preorder on Amazon



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey what gives! The pre order price on the finnex jumped 5 bucks today! I pulled the trigger and fell for it...thinking they are going to jack the price more as the release day approaches! I'm a sucker!


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

OOF! I just got my pre-order in last week, just in time I guess! Was worried that might happen.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

same here. Just ordered mine a few days ago.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

did you get it for $88?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a 36 inch for 105.33 before tax.


----------



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

anyone know if the port strike will push back the release date?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

It is safe to say: Probably.

Check the finnex thread in the sponsors section, there is a lengthy thread dedicated to this light and the release.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it possible to replace the bulbs once it reaches its life hours? Discarding the whole unit once the bulbs give out seems too wasteful.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

birbaliktanki said:


> Is it possible to replace the bulbs once it reaches its life hours? Discarding the whole unit once the bulbs give out seems too wasteful.


It is a LED light. The lifespan is incredibly long.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

like how long? and does the light output diminishes over time like CFLs? sorry, i'm not really familiar with LEDs.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

The general thought is that LEDs last for about 40,000 hours of useful life. That is defined as the LED retaining 70% of it's intensity. After that time the LEDs "should" still work, but the light output is below the threshold. For accent or ambient lighting it's rated at about 50% loss before it's considered at the end of it's useful life.

Depending upon your application and lighting levels that's a long time. If you ran your lights 10hrs a day, you'd get about 10-11 years out of that fixture.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

grizzly_a said:


> The general thought is that LEDs last for about 40,000 hours of useful life. That is defined as the LED retaining 70% of it's intensity. After that time the LEDs "should" still work, but the light output is below the threshold. For accent or ambient lighting it's rated at about 50% loss before it's considered at the end of it's useful life.
> 
> Depending upon your application and lighting levels that's a long time. If you ran your lights 10hrs a day, you'd get about 10-11 years out of that fixture.


wow. that's a lot! i'll probably get 2 of this, the 36". thanks!


----------



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got a response from Finnex and thought i'd share.....



> Hello Lenny,
> Thanks for your preorder. Yes, that strike delayed all of our products, including our new 24/7. We do have a very limited supply of the 24/7's in stock now, but we are still waiting for the parts to complete the lights.
> Hopefully the parts will arrive soon, and we can ship the completed lights to Amazon.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbigshot (Sep 14, 2014)

more than likely solder joints or resistors will fail before the leds. the power supply will probably go in a few years but those are easy to get.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

birbaliktanki said:


> like how long? and does the light output diminishes over time like CFLs? sorry, i'm not really familiar with LEDs.












The catch:


> As you can see from the chart above, all light sources gradually dim as they age. CFLs and incandescents burn out before their loss of light is noticeable.
> LEDs do not burn out but gradually dim until their light output is no longer useful. Therefore, having an LED bulb with high lumen maintenance means a longer bulb lifetime. Up to 100,000 hours greater than 11 years continuous life can be projected.


http://www.gvn-tech.com/gvn-tech/Technology-Comparison.php


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

Found an old gift card I thought was spent but it had $25 still on it so ordered the 20", and ordered the 30" before the sale price went up, so about $140 total. Don't think I could have gotten 1 Sat Pro for that price!

Snagged 4 20h's from Petco 1$ sale, plus already had another 20h, two 20L's, a 40b, 30, and 55 all sitting empty, not to mention several tanks that need to be fired back up/remodeled...

Should have plenty to keep me busy for awhile


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

Does it come in universal voltage, 110 - 220 volts?


----------



## sindy777 (Apr 9, 2015)

I really want this light for my 55gallon!! How long do you guys think the delay will be? I'm kind of holding off spending extra on a different light until I get this but what if my plants suffer until then and it's too late!?!


----------



## Phyzix (Mar 20, 2015)

I got the 30" for $86 but the wait is painful. Previously I was thinking all sorts of crazy methods to try to dim my planted+ in the morning/night.


----------



## birbaliktanki (Jun 18, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> The catch:
> 
> 
> http://www.gvn-tech.com/gvn-tech/Technology-Comparison.php


is the "high lumens maintenance" info available for this model?


----------



## sindy777 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well guys.. I ordered my light last week for 131.00 (38") and today it went up to 141.00... I'm psyched that I will be getting it soon.. Hopefully I get mine without delay.. I'm just glad that I didn't wait any longer.


----------



## Jaxfisher (Jun 2, 2013)

I just ordered 2! Not so much because I wanted the new features, but it was only $5 more than the Planted +, so I figured why not??!!??


----------



## SilverRubicon (Apr 11, 2015)

sindy777 said:


> Well guys.. I ordered my light last week for 131.00 (38") and today it went up to 141.00... I'm psyched that I will be getting it soon.. Hopefully I get mine without delay.. I'm just glad that I didn't wait any longer.


Don't be too sure of that. Finnex says they're a few weeks out.


----------



## SilverRubicon (Apr 11, 2015)

From another thread... "I don't think it will be released by May 15, maybe in another two weeks at the earliest. We did ship a very limited quantity to Amazon already. Maybe you might be one of the lucky one who receives it early. 
The lights has arrived at our warehouse, we just need some parts for it to be completed. 
A lot of our inventory was delayed because of the strike at our West Coast loading docks.

Sorry for the delay,
Team Finnex"


----------



## sindy777 (Apr 9, 2015)

Way to bum me out guys... lol jk.. Seriously though, I don't think I'll be getting it Tuesday as planned... maybe Wednesday..... hahaha I'm still hopeful. You can't bring me down!! I'm super excited, I can't wait.. I really do hope we all get it soon.


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine just shipped this morning. Woot!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

They're saying out of stock on Amazon now.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

What's up guys... Just launched the Planted+ 24/7 Club... I've been using a sample unit for about 2 months now, it's a great fixture!!!


----------

